# The Comtois Horse



## emziewemzie

i was wondering if anyone else had a comtois horse? and i wanted to tell people what wonderful horses they are and why everyone should consider a comtois for themselves...
My Comtois is 4 years old and she is amazing she is my 1st youngster and we are doing so well together, i have already started unaffiliated dressage with her and we are getting high scores every time and i am hoping next summer to start prelim tests. She is also considering her age completely bomb proof and gentle with/around children, even though with adults she will be a bit bargy and test you to see how much she can get away with lol, she is fanastic as a happy hacker or competition horse, as she has jumped a ew small jumps with me. They are quite rare in the uk and are only bred in france, they are mainly used for Meat, carriage driving, logging in the mountains and vineyard work, but they also make fantastic riding horses, companions and pets. They are laid back, gentle, quiet, bomb proof (mostly) and very very intelligent. They are horses but are more pony hieght as most start at 14-15hh but simetimes you can find them at 15-16.2hh (mine is 15.2hh), but they make up for it in build as they are prob as wide as they are tall... they have a huge head mostly x full - xx full or draft size, they have a huge bum shortish back and short, thick set legs... They are deffo gentle giants of the horse world and they have such characters, more human like than any horse i have ever met... They are always chestnut is colour with flaxen mane and tail they are basicly stunning in and out... I have put a few pics of my mare and i hope others will follow this and full in love with them as i have... Thanks for reading xx


----------



## toffee44

I have driven one.

Personally dont like them as there is no oomph about them too laid back but that was all. And for some that is the beauty of the breed.

I imagine they are very easy to keep as they are not too big and live of fresh air.

I know a few people who work them in harness.

Lovely photos though, they do look smart.


----------



## autoglass020

Can anyone name every type of horse breed?


----------



## Amy Plimley

emziewemzie said:


> i was wondering if anyone else had a comtois horse? and i wanted to tell people what wonderful horses they are and why everyone should consider a comtois for themselves...
> My Comtois is 4 years old and she is amazing she is my 1st youngster and we are doing so well together, i have already started unaffiliated dressage with her and we are getting high scores every time and i am hoping next summer to start prelim tests. She is also considering her age completely bomb proof and gentle with/around children, even though with adults she will be a bit bargy and test you to see how much she can get away with lol, she is fanastic as a happy hacker or competition horse, as she has jumped a ew small jumps with me. They are quite rare in the uk and are only bred in france, they are mainly used for Meat, carriage driving, logging in the mountains and vineyard work, but they also make fantastic riding horses, companions and pets. They are laid back, gentle, quiet, bomb proof (mostly) and very very intelligent. They are horses but are more pony hieght as most start at 14-15hh but simetimes you can find them at 15-16.2hh (mine is 15.2hh), but they make up for it in build as they are prob as wide as they are tall... they have a huge head mostly x full - xx full or draft size, they have a huge bum shortish back and short, thick set legs... They are deffo gentle giants of the horse world and they have such characters, more human like than any horse i have ever met... They are always chestnut is colour with flaxen mane and tail they are basicly stunning in and out... I have put a few pics of my mare and i hope others will follow this and full in love with them as i have... Thanks for reading xx


Hello, 
Lovely to read this thread thank you for sharing and she looks beautiful. 
I live in the French mountains and I have just rescued a 6 month old comtois from going to the market. 
I just secured land for her and another friend for company, built my new barn and she arrives this Sunday. 
when you say yours is still a pushy and tries her luck, I wanted some tips as my little one is very excited and pushy so I stand my ground and make her walk backwards. ive never had such a you g horse before it's going to be a fun adventure. Be great to stay intouch.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Amy Plimley said:


> Hello,
> Lovely to read this thread thank you for sharing and she looks beautiful.
> I live in the French mountains and I have just rescued a 6 month old comtois from going to the market.
> I just secured land for her and another friend for company, built my new barn and she arrives this Sunday.
> when you say yours is still a pushy and tries her luck, I wanted some tips as my little one is very excited and pushy so I stand my ground and make her walk backwards. ive never had such a you g horse before it's going to be a fun adventure. Be great to stay intouch.


There have been no comments on this thread for 7 years so it's doubtful you'll get a response.


----------

